# Scrub Python Pics



## ad (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
Here is a pic of a juvenile scrub python my friend has bred. The large head plates and the big eyes - so gorgeous, and such a tiny wee thing.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 27, 2008)

that is so cute, i really liked that striped scrubby someone posted the other day.


----------



## sengir (Feb 28, 2008)

It sure is a wicked striped scrubby


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 28, 2008)

such a tiny wee thing? not for long.....
these really are such impressive animals, i could almost be tempted to get one.


----------



## ishka (Feb 29, 2008)

juvie scrub python

















Cheers 
Ishka


----------



## ishka (Feb 29, 2008)

ad said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is a pic of a juvenile scrub python my friend has bred. The large head plates and the big eyes - so gorgeous, and such a tiny wee thing.



Just wondering if that scrubby is as red in the flesh as it looks in the photos?

Also do you know who the breeder was?

Cheers,
Ishka


----------



## Lewy (Apr 15, 2008)

ishka said:


> Just wondering if that scrubby is as red in the flesh as it looks in the photos?
> 
> Also do you know who the breeder was?
> 
> ...


 

Yes they are i saw them a few days after they where born very nice looking snakes 

They are now up for sale http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/scrub-python-babies-80531

Thanks Lewy


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cute as pythons these are it is a shame that they grow so big


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 15, 2008)

always loved scrubbies, awesome pics!


----------



## riley1 (Apr 16, 2008)

My friend has a scrubby juv that she is able to free handle, the thing is the most docile snake i have ever seen, same attitude as a stimmy


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2008)

Which is better for a first snake?
stimmy's, bredli's or Olive?
and why can't i find bredli's on the nonvenomous snakes or mildly vonomous snakes on a class 1 license?
And whats the average price for the snake,lighting,heating excetra excetra?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pics of scrubbys both ishys and ad ........................RBB


----------



## ishka (Apr 16, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Which is better for a first snake?
> stimmy's, bredli's or Olive?
> and why can't i find bredli's on the nonvenomous snakes or mildly vonomous snakes on a class 1 license?
> And whats the average price for the snake,lighting,heating excetra excetra?



Am i the only one who is slightly confused about what this has to do with scrubbies?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2008)

I wan to get expireience with easyer snakes before i get something else.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 16, 2008)

ishka said:


> Am i the only one who is slightly confused about what this has to do with scrubbies?


 

Your not the only one... scrubbys are quickly becoming one of my fav pythons tho!


----------



## python blue (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pics mate oh i cant wait untill i get a few scrubbies


----------



## thals (Apr 16, 2008)

they'll always be on my list, have always loved em, gorgeous snakes.. just gotta wait til i can spare the space to house a couple


----------



## callith (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice Scrubby Ishka


----------

